# ayuda sobre ISIS



## xion (Ene 27, 2006)

Hola a todos, quisiera poner en el isis un diodo zener de 6 V pero para empezar el simbolo del zener no se asemeja al que isis da,y aunque le ponga en las caracteristicas 6V luego me marca lo que quiere.¿Alguien sabe algo de eso?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## fabiororv (Ene 29, 2006)

Lo que yo haria en este caso del zener es usar un simbolo "generico" (debes seleccionar la opción GENERIC en el sub menu de componentes) y luego editarle las propiedades.


----------

